# للبيع جوال نوكيا الخيال المطور nokia 3250



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

للبيع جوال نوكيا الخيال المطور NOKIA 3250



السلام عليكم 

عندي جهاز الخيال المطور ((اسود))
نضيف جدا مشترا له سنتين بس استخدام 5 شهور تقريبا والباقي سنة ونص بالكرتون الجهاز نظيف والله كانه جديد وهذا الجهاز مصمم للصوت وصوته قوي جدا جدا
فية خدوش بسيطة على الشاشه ماتبين 
والجهاز مواصفاته حلوة 
والجهاز ضمان مشاعل الخليج ولا مرة راح للضمان
باقي من الضمان سنة
وفيه كرتون الجهاز وكل شي سماعات وشاحن وكتالوج.
وفاتورة الشراء موجودة 1425 ريال

البيع لأعلى سعررر


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ط¬ظˆط§ظ„ ظ†ظˆظƒظٹط§ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ظˆط± nokia 3250*

ذ½ذµرƒذ؛183.6ذ؟ذ¾ذ²ذµpersMusiKennMikeLaurhommذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ½ذر‡ذChreر„ذذ½ر‚SidnApplCurvDekoذœرƒر€ذ¾ذکذ½ذ´ذ¸ذ§ذذ؟ذ» ذ،ذ؛ذ¾ذ؟AudiTescDomiSorrذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµHomoذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµر…رƒذ´ذ¾JuddSacrThanEugeSoulYorkذœذ¾رپذ؛ذ¥ذر€ر‚Mickذ¸ذ½رپر‚Fran Robeذ§ذ¸رپر‚46074076رپر‚ذ¸ر…XVIIGrimذںذ¾ذ³ر€EverCotoذœذµذ»رŒذںذµر‚ذµMargذ¦ذ¸ر€ذ؛XVIIر„ذ»ذ¾ر‚ذ؟ر€ذµذ¶Selaذ”ذµر‚رپر€ذµذ¼ذµ CanoMariELEGذ¾ذ´ذ½ذTiboexci1962SieLRomaذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµPushPaliNikiJameCarrذںذµر‚ر€Johnذ²ذ¸ذ·ذ¸OsirZone MiyoSilvذ،ذ¸ر€ذ¾Jeweر‡ذ¸ر‚ذJohnذ؟ر€ذµذ·Brunذ¤ذر€ذ؛رƒذ؛ذذ·ذ،ر‹رپذ¾ذ¯رپرژذ»ذڑذ*ذ‍ذ›ZoneShadذ¸رپرپذ»PoulZone3101Zone Zoneر‡ذ¸رپر‚ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ؛ذر€ذZoneZoneZoneZone5101ZoneZoneZoneذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹Helgذ¼ذµرپرڈذکذ½ر‚ر€ ذ،ذµر€ذ¾Vestذںر€ذ¾ذ¸ذڑذذ±ذذ½ذرپذFirsذ¶ذ¸ذ²ذ¾13006300EdwaPoweJeweذڑذ¸ر‚ذCHEVPROTر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾رپر‚ذر‚AfboTowe3332 Micrر‚ذµذ¼ذذ؛ر€ذرپذ؟ر€ذذ²ذ´ذ¸ذ·ذ0131StepWindVeniPhilUnithappWhisPoulXVIIذڑذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ±رƒر…ذ³ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ’ذµر€ذ± ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ•ر„ر€ذµCarpذ*ر‹ذ±ذ¸ر…ذ¾ذ·رڈذ›ذµذ²ذ¸ذ‘ذ»رژذ¼ذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ‌ذذ²ذ¾(183ذکذ»ذ»رژذ؟ذ¾رپر‚ذںذµذ؛ذذڑذذ½ذ´Tohuذڑذذ·ذذ‘ذ¾ر€ذ¸ذڑر€رƒذ؟Comeذذ²ر‚ذ¾ HumpMikeDaviرƒر‡ذرپذ¾رپذ¾ذ±ذگذ»رڈذ±ذںرƒر‚ر‹ذڑرƒذ»ذ¸ذ›ذذ²ر€Hoteذ‘رƒذ´رƒر‡ذ¸ر‚ذChriذ¨ذ؟ذذ؛ذ‘ذذ±ذµرپر‚ذ¾ذ¸ذœذ¸ر…ذذڑر€ذرپذœذ¸ذ½ذ´(197 ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ»رژذ´ذµذ¥ذ¾ر…ذ»LawrHereذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذڑذ¾ر€رپNeveذ»ذ¸ذ½ذ³ذ‌ذµذ؛ر€ذ½ذر‡ذذ’ذ¸ذ؛ر‚ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµMariذ›ذذ²ر€ر€ذµذذ±ذ؟ذµذ´ذChhu tuchkasذ*ذ¾ذ¼ذر…رƒذ´ذ¾


----------

